# Circle Jig help



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi. I made a circle jig the same way I have made them in the past but for some reason the saw blade binds in the kerf and will not cut. I will stop the saw. What am I doing wrong. here are a couple pics thanks mike


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

In your picture it looks like the center of you pin/dowel is in line with the center of the blade. If I remember correctly the center of the pin is supposed to be in line with the front of the blade.

What size blade are you using and what size circle is that?


----------



## HokieKen (Apr 14, 2015)

AlaskaGuy has a good point about the pin being inline with the cutting edge, not the blade center.

My first thought though is that the blade is too wide for the diameter you're cutting.


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

FYI
http://ravenview.com/blog/2008/01/23/bandsaw-blade-radius-chart/


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

just pull your sled back 1/4 " should work perfect :<))


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

Here's one I made a couple of years ago…...It cuts perfect circles every time…. I use a 3/16"-1/4" blade….


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Yep - Alaskaguy, and the pic from Rick is the answer.

You need the axis to be where teh cutting is happening, rather than the blade center… then the kerf will be open enough to let your piece spin.

Rick - - Looks like we have the same saw, but you added some extra dust collection. (Delta 28-475X)?


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

the oin is at 1'5 inches for a 3 ' circle, I have had the same thing happen with much larger. I'll realign and see what happens thanks Mike


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Bump I hope to here what happened.


----------



## woodbutcherbynight (Oct 21, 2011)

I had the above mentioned issue with where to put the pin. Through experimentation with a temp piece I found the sweet spot then made my adjustable slide with the correct position for the pin. Here are more pictures. LINK


----------



## Karda (Nov 19, 2016)

Hi, I fiddled with the pin- blade orientation that was the problem. once I find the best spot i am going to make a better jig thanks for all your help Mike


----------

